# Who makes the best box call?



## Jody Hawk (Dec 26, 2005)

What's your favorite? My choice is Jack Scott's cutter. Man this thing is pure turkey. Find me a box that does a prettier fly down cackle and I'll eat it.  

http://www.scottscutterturkeycalls.com/


----------



## Randy (Dec 26, 2005)

I am with you Jody.  I have two.  There are others that are as good and certainly more expensive and more valuable but none that are any better at calling turkeys.


----------



## CAL (Dec 26, 2005)

Like a lot of other things,only a matter of opinion!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 27, 2005)

I MAKE THE BEST BOX CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Actually, I got a gem of a call from a guy named Wendell Lancaster, walnut over walnut.


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2005)

David Mills said:
			
		

> I MAKE THE BEST BOX CALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If you say so.  So how do I get one?


----------



## captainc0x (Dec 27, 2005)

Where can you find the scotts cutter box call?  are they in a store or do you have to order from him somehow?  I was about to ask about which box call is good to get.  

Roger


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2005)

You can get them directly from Jack Scott.  The web site is in Jody's original post (see first post).  He will also probably be at the Georgia Turkey Ramas.  He usually is and even at the NWTF covention in February in Nashville.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 27, 2005)

I knew Jody was gonna say his Scott's cutter...He loves that thing....

I only have 3 boxes and I really like 2 of them...One is a Doug Camp box that is real loud and high pitched...Its not a early morning call but it has been the death of several turkeys later on in...

The other is made by our very own CAL.....Its a sweet sounding box that I won last year at the cookout....Y'all should try out some of his boxes...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 27, 2005)

> If you say so. So how do I get one?



Just kidding, my box call making has come a long way and, just like play golf, it can always be better.

I have one particular box I was thinking of entering the nationals with, Alaskan yellow cedar with a purple heart lid.

I don't have one of Jack Scott's calls but his reputation has rarely been matched.  One thing I really like about his calls is that he doesn't make the traditional Neil Cost style box like everyone else, he has his own thing and it works well.  I've worked a few of his boxes at the turkey-rama and they scream.  He doesn't live far from me and I have been intending on visiting his shop.


----------



## Al White (Dec 27, 2005)

Jack's box calls are the best!


----------



## GAGE (Dec 27, 2005)

Cal's calls rock, the one I have will rival either one of my Scotts!  

and a heck of a price to!

Cal...put me down for another SWEET MUSIC in a month or so!~


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2005)

*2 of my favorites*

Doug Camps "Unfair Advantage" series

I also have a box by Pat Strawser that is made from purpleheart and butternut that sounds great as well


----------



## short stop (Dec 27, 2005)

Jody ---I got a Lynch Foolproof  thats over 20 plus  yrs old  ''0ld Faithful ''-has been broken   I dont know how many times --even got a  new lid on it about 7 yrs ago  , couldnt  glue HUMPY DUMPY back toghther  again that day    , she sounds like money talkin .  CUTTIN  is the  name of the game on this  one box -- SS


----------



## Burl E. (Dec 28, 2005)

*OK, let me see.....*



			
				David Mills said:
			
		

> I have one particular box I was thinking of entering the nationals with, Alaskan yellow cedar with a purple heart lid.



OK, you just got to let me see it. You make some good looking pots and I don't think I have seen your boxes before.


----------



## gobbler10ga (Dec 28, 2005)

Send it in Dave


----------



## hawglips (Dec 28, 2005)

Billy White's White Hunter calls are nice!!  The Hustlin Hen is about the best sounding all around box call I've heard.

Hal


----------



## Paul White (Dec 28, 2005)

If there is another box call that is better than a scott's cutter it should be illegal.


----------



## Raven (Dec 28, 2005)

Roger Lipscomb, out of AL, makes an absolutely wonderful box call. Personally, I don't use them because I always fall/sit on them and break them. However, one of the guys I hunt with uses them and they are pure evil for locating birds. They are especially wicked on Osceolas, he makes one with a poplar paddle and cherry sound chamber that matches the high pitch yelps of Osceola hens.


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 28, 2005)

short stop said:
			
		

> Jody ---I got a Lynch Foolproof  thats over 20 plus  yrs old  ''0ld Faithful ''-has been broken   I dont know how many times --even got a  new lid on it about 7 yrs ago  , couldnt  glue HUMPY DUMPY back toghther  again that day    , she sounds like money talkin .  CUTTIN  is the  name of the game on this  one box -- SS



Kinda funny but I have some great box calls but always finding myself grabbing the old Lynch just about everytime. The one I have is pretty close to 18 years old and to me it is just getting better sounding with age.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 28, 2005)

Hope this works, someway or another, either the image is supposed to appear or there should be a link to a pic of the Alaskan Yellow cedar / purpleheart box call I made.


----------



## Hawghead (Dec 28, 2005)

The latest call I received back in the summer was a butternut/walnut from Irving Whitt.  Im about to order another one in the next few days if that tells you anything.


----------



## gobblergitter (Dec 28, 2005)

One of the best sounding boxes I have is my Hustlin' Heb by Billy White. I may have lost it to my wife, however. That's okay. I've been wanting to invest in one of Jack Scott's calls. Everyone here is really high on them. I almost bought one a couple of years ago at a show. He is really a fine gentleman. That does it. I'm gonna get one this year.


----------



## gobblergitter (Dec 28, 2005)

My bad. I meant to say Hustlin' Hen. Bad typo. Sorry.


----------



## Raven (Dec 28, 2005)

gobblergitter said:
			
		

> My bad. I meant to say Hustlin' Hen. Bad typo. Sorry.



I fell out of my chair when I read your first one, nice typo. I wondered why Billy was not being very PC these days.


----------



## LKennamer (Dec 28, 2005)

*Cutter is hard to beat!*

Jack makes as good a call as there is...his is actually the only one box I carry anymore.  I used to use a personalized Neil Cost, but that one is retired now to a safe place.  Jack's calls combine that rare feature of being not only great sounding, but very beautiful.  Plenty of others have one or the other, but not both.  And his wife makes some of the best cookies I've ever tasted!  They're good people!


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Dec 29, 2005)

Jack Scott does make a great call.  I use mine every spring.  I also like Darrin Dawkins, Steve Mann, Irving Whitt and Lamar Williams.  It's really hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## gobbler10ga (Dec 29, 2005)

I just stick with my longbox or one sider great lookin call Dave , My yellow cedar was a little flat ,But I ran it with a padauk paddle


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 29, 2005)

LKennamer said:
			
		

> They're good people!



I'll second that, good folks !!!!!


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 30, 2005)

I did not see a price list on the web site. What one of jacks calls cost?


----------



## Nitro (Dec 30, 2005)

How bad do you want one?!?!?!?

$100.00 for the last couple I have bought.

The calls are worth it.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 10, 2009)

GL, said it best in that it is hard to pick a favorite.  I'd have to say that right now my favorite is a Bob Harwell Box call, because it has proven it self in the field consistently.  However, I have been known to pick up a 30+ year old Lynch call every now and then too.


----------



## WbyMan (Aug 13, 2009)

Scott's Cutter any Wood Combo, (Maple, Walnut and Birch my favorite)

Jerry White "Dad" (Cedar & Purple Heart)

Mr. Jack is a great guy and really does put "Hens" in those boxes. Money well spent! If you don't have a cutter get one or two. He can teach you a few tricks on how to run the thing also. They play real soft or loud and stay "Pure Turkey". Good Luck


----------



## rutandstrut (Aug 13, 2009)

I do not think there is one best Box Call. There are three basic type of Box Calls: Long Box, Checkered Box and Short Box. You can also throw in Scratch Box Calls if you like. All of them have a purpose an all can be used from contact to harvest! 

Here are some of the best that I have had a chance to use and/or own. 

Long Box:

Lamar Williams, Mike Lapp, Steve Mann, Darrin Dawkins, Ed Terenfencko

Checkered Box: Mike Lapp, Albert Paul, Steve Mann, Bob Harwell, Darrin Dawkins, Jerry White, Ed Terenfencko, Marlin Watkins, Wendell Lancaster


----------



## hawaiian (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, those are not the best box calls. But they are the best sounding box calls I've played and will be the first to go on the hunt with me and they are turkey for real.
__________
Hunt'em hard or no hunt at all !!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 14, 2009)

hawaiian said:


> Well, those are not the best box calls. But they are the best sounding box calls I've played and will be the first to go on the hunt with me and they are turkey for real.
> __________
> Hunt'em hard or no hunt at all !!!




Yeah I think any one of those calls would be good in the vest.  Very nice Hawaiian


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2009)

My "little" Sweet Music box always goes with me, when I hit the turkey swamp.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Aug 14, 2009)

WbyMan said:


> Scott's Cutter any Wood Combo, (Maple, Walnut and Birch my favorite)
> 
> Jerry White "Dad" (Cedar & Purple Heart)
> 
> Mr. Jack is a great guy and really does put "Hens" in those boxes. Money well spent! If you don't have a cutter get one or two. He can teach you a few tricks on how to run the thing also. They play real soft or loud and stay "Pure Turkey". Good Luck



Does Mr. Jack have a shop, that you can visit, and try out his long boxes?  I got on his website that Jody Posted, and tried to send him a message, but it wouldn't go through.  I just got back on there and found a phone number I'll give him a call.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 14, 2009)

Mr Jack has a shop behind his house in Cochran; he makes calls all the time so I feel certain he would have some for you to try out.


----------



## Corn Doc (Aug 15, 2009)

I can't seem to get the link that Jody listed to work.

I googled this one: Scotts Cutter


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Another vote for Jack Scott. His is the box that I have the most confidence in based on my results in the turkey woods. Theres a number of great call makers though so get as many different ones as you can and try them all out!


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 15, 2009)

Lynch's World Champion!


----------



## boparks (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm paying attention to all the names being mentioned.

The better calls  I have are a couple of Albert Paul boxes  and a Billy White Hustling Hen  

I definitely agree with Hal that this box call has some great sounds in it.

I have a Camp box as well


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 16, 2009)

Box calls are a call that you really need to try before buy if you plan on using one in the woods.  I have a number of box calls from various call makers, some, good, some great, some not so good.  I have no intention of using any of them in the woods as I bought them as collector's items.  I use my own calls in the woods; if I don't I certainly can't expect anyone else to.

I have a friend that recently bought a call from a well known call maker.  He bought it based on trying one a friend of his had that he bought at the Nationals.  The call place very high in the call making competition. He ordered the exact type of call and specified that he wanted that call to sound the same as the one his friend bought.  He was somewhat disappointed in the call he received.  

The point in saying this is that call makers cherry pick calls to put into competitions.  If they are serious about the competition, they will pick the very best out of the vast amounts they have made.  So, that call that highly placed in the competition may have been one out of 20 or 50, or 100.  This goes back to the "try before buy".


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 16, 2009)

boparks said:


> I'm paying attention to all the names being mentioned.
> 
> The better calls  I have are a couple of Albert Paul boxes  and a Billy White Hustling Hen
> 
> ...



I tried some Albert Paul calls at the nationals, he had one on the table that I wanted to buy but all the calls he had were demos and he was just taking orders.  I wanted that specific call but I ended up walking away empty handed.


----------



## boparks (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm still kicking myself for not buying one of his calls that I had in my hand when NWTF was in Atlanta a few years ago.

He had one call that had the best sound from both sides that I've ever had in my hands, but at the time I didn't want to spend the money


----------



## fi8shmasty (Aug 16, 2009)

I think I have a long way to go before mine look as good as the ones I have seen on here.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 16, 2009)

boparks said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not buying one of his calls that I had in my hand when NWTF was in Atlanta a few years ago.
> 
> He had one call that had the best sound from both sides that I've ever had in my hands, but at the time I didn't want to spend the money



Bobby, if you are talking about Albert Paul, I'm sure you could NOT buy the call you had in your hands.  From what I have seen and heard, all he has are demo calls at shows which are not for sale themselves.  But, the man makes some awesome box calls.


----------



## boparks (Aug 16, 2009)

He actually had several box calls for sale when he the NWTF was in Atlanta. I believe I was there on a Saturday.

This call was  $110 -120 ? and he had others on the table for less.
It may be differnt now I don't know.

JW from this forum was with me and he will tell you I still whine about not buying it

The ones I have sound pretty good but nothing like that particular call.

Like you said there's a benefit in buying the one you're running.

I bought a call from Mr Roberts last year at the BPS when he was there and I bought the call and striker that he was running. He called me over twice with it and I was trying not to buy anything.


----------



## boparks (Aug 16, 2009)

I should mention that I bought a very good small box call made out of bamboo from Dickie Champion while at the GON Blast.


----------



## rutandstrut (Aug 16, 2009)

David Mills said:


> I tried some Albert Paul calls at the nationals, he had one on the table that I wanted to buy but all the calls he had were demos and he was just taking orders.  I wanted that specific call but I ended up walking away empty handed.



I have 6 or 7 of Albert Pauls Calls. All of them were ordered after playing a call at Nationals or calling Albert and ordering them. All of the Calls I have received from Albert have met or exceeded what he had on his Table at Nationals. If the call does not meet your expectations when you receive it you are doing yourself and the Call Maker a disservice by not calling them and/or returning the call so that you get what you wanted! Albert Paul is a stand up guy who will do whatever it takes to make a call that you will be very satisifed with!


----------



## rutandstrut (Aug 16, 2009)

David Mills said:


> I tried some Albert Paul calls at the nationals, he had one on the table that I wanted to buy but all the calls he had were demos and he was just taking orders.  I wanted that specific call but I ended up walking away empty handed.



I have 6 or 7 of Albert Pauls Calls. All of them were ordered after playing a call at Nationals or calling Albert and ordering them. All of the Calls I have received from Albert have met or exceeded what he had on his Table at Nationals. If the call does not meet your expectations when you receive it you are doing yourself and the Call Maker a disservice by not calling them and/or returning the call so that you get what you wanted! Albert Paul is a stand up guy who will do whatever it takes to insure that you get the call you are totally satisifed with!

From left to right: Albert Paul Henry Davis LE Call Holly/Ebony, Albert Paul Wildtalker LE Call Snakewod/Holly, Albert Paul Walnut/Maple Prestige Grade, Albert Paul Field Grade Poplar/Walnut, Albert Paul Prestige Grade Cherry/Maple, Charlie Parrish Parquet Box Call, Lamar Williams Poplar/Cedar Long Box, Irving Whitt 1800's Wormy Chestnut/Walnut, Mike Lapp Poplar/Walnut, Ed Terenfencko Poplar/Walnut, Bob Harwell Poplar/Walnut, Charlie Parrish Olive Wood/Walnut.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 16, 2009)

rutandstrut said:


> I have 6 or 7 of Albert Pauls Calls. All of them were ordered after playing a call at Nationals or calling Albert and ordering them. All of the Calls I have received from Albert have met or exceeded what he had on his Table at Nationals.



Tim, I do not doubt that and hopefully I did not indicate otherwise.  My point is that I loved the sound of the call in my hand and therefore, it was the call I wanted.  Having made a few box calls, I know how difficult and almost impossible it is to duplicate the sound from one call to the next.  No 2 calls are going to sound exactly alike.

Albert Paul is one of the most reputable call makers out there and makes a fantastic call.  But, I'm very particular about box calls and if I put my hands on one that has that "near perfect" sound (IMO), that's the particular call I want.


----------



## JLC (Aug 16, 2009)

SS Custom calls and Black Falcon Custom Calls make a fine call.


----------



## rutandstrut (Aug 18, 2009)

David Mills said:


> Tim, I do not doubt that and hopefully I did not indicate otherwise.  My point is that I loved the sound of the call in my hand and therefore, it was the call I wanted.  Having made a few box calls, I know how difficult and almost impossible it is to duplicate the sound from one call to the next.  No 2 calls are going to sound exactly alike.
> 
> Albert Paul is one of the most reputable call makers out there and makes a fantastic call.  But, I'm very particular about box calls and if I put my hands on one that has that "near perfect" sound (IMO), that's the particular call I want.



David, I agree with you on finding a call that you like and wanting to buy it! I have had very good success playing a call that Albert had on the Table as a Demo and then placing an order. I have several of his calls and when they arrived, each and every call would make very good Turkey Talk without any Chalk on the Paddle. Once I adde the Chalk the Call came alive! Out of the 9 or 10 that I have purchased from Albert, I have only had to send one back. It was purchased for my Hunting Buddy and he wanted a slightly Higher Pitched Call. I called Albert, talked to him and explained what my Hunting Partner wanted and sent the Call Back. Albert made a new call and shipped it back to me in less than two weeks! My Hunting Partner is now satisifed and carries that Call on every Hunt!

     IMO All Box Calls have a period of breaking in. It takes some time for the Paddle and the Side of the Call to wear in. The first thing that I look for in a Box Call after running it is to see if there are two crossed J's in the Chalk on the underside of the Lid.  These J's should be in exactly the same place on both sides of the Lid. This tells me that the Lid and the Sides are symmetrical and the Curve of the Paddle is meeting the Curve Side of the Call at exactly the same point on both sides. I also play the call on both sides to insure there are two distinctly differents tones and play the Call with the Paddle towards me and away from me to insure that I can play the call in several different positions without effecting the Turkey Sounds that the call makes! If a Box Call will do all of this then I have found a Call that I like and will purchase one or more of them!


----------



## icdedturkes (Aug 19, 2009)

SS calls sound awesome


----------



## Gadget (Aug 19, 2009)

David Mills said:


> I have a friend that recently bought a call from a well known call maker.  He bought it based on trying one a friend of his had that he bought at the Nationals.  The call place very high in the call making competition. He ordered the exact type of call and specified that he wanted that call to sound the same as the one his friend bought.  He was somewhat disappointed in the call he received.
> 
> The point in saying this is that call makers cherry pick calls to put into competitions.  If they are serious about the competition, they will pick the very best out of the vast amounts they have made.  So, that call that highly placed in the competition may have been one out of 20 or 50, or 100.  This goes back to the "try before buy".




Yep, I like to try before I buy if I'm looking for a hunting call, they can vary to some degree no matter who makes them; with a collection call it doesn't matter as much.


----------



## J. Scott (Aug 20, 2009)

The web site for scotts cutter is scottscuttercalls.com.  The message board will not work for some reason, but the e mail address is correct and I can be reached using the e mail address, scottscuttercalls@comsouth.net, or phone is 478-934-7456.  Give me a call.


----------



## Gadget (Aug 21, 2009)

J. Scott said:


> The web site for scotts cutter is scottscuttercalls.com.  The message board will not work for some reason, but the e mail address is correct and I can be reached using the e mail address, scottscuttercalls@comsouth.net, or phone is 478-934-7456.  Give me a call.




hey Jack, hope all is going well


----------



## J. Scott (Aug 21, 2009)

So far so good.  Nice rack.


----------



## Turkey Comander (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm kinda partial to the boxes I make.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 7, 2009)

Turkey Comander said:


> I'm kinda partial to the boxes I make.


If you don't use your own, you sure can't expect anyone else to.

I use my own as well; but I also want the best sound I can get in the ones I collect.


----------

